# Need help locating some important info



## Ainoko (Dec 16, 2013)

As some of you know, I am writing a book titled "Master's Pet". I have been doing research for months now trying to locate what is the proper term for the society in the book is called.

Basically, the civilization on Terradyne is highly advanced (on the scale of 1000s of years ahead of us), but not dependent on the tech to survive. I know the civilization on Terradyne is not on the Kardashev Scale: http://www.wespenre.com/6-different-types-of-civilizations.htm . 

The best way that I can describe the civilization is like this...

Terradyne's civilization is like the Borg but without much visible tech as most is integrated into buildings, nature, etc. but at the same time it can be compared to the Amish.

I know that there is term for such a civilization, but my Google-Fu has failed me in trying to locate it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## contaminant0 (Dec 16, 2013)

Post-singularity?


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 16, 2013)

kotep said:


> Post-singularity?



Their tech is nowhere near that


----------



## Conker (Dec 16, 2013)

You could make up a name if none exist.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 16, 2013)

Conker said:


> You could make up a name if none exist.



I could, but I want to see if anyone might know that info first.


----------



## ACraZ (Dec 18, 2013)

It could be a utopia, if they are highly advanced but still independent then it sounds like some kind of a paradise.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 18, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> It could be a utopia, if they are highly advanced but still independent then it sounds like some kind of a paradise.



Terradyne is not a Utopia by any means. There are those that eschew technology to various degrees as well as the predation that is a constant  presence for all species.


----------



## ACraZ (Dec 19, 2013)

Ainoko said:


> Terradyne is not a Utopia by any means. There are those that eschew technology to various degrees as well as the predation that is a constant  presence for all species.



Tribal perhaps? Groups that use technology for their own group to fight the other groups, if the predators vs the prey forms a tribal culture, I would have to know the details.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 19, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Tribal perhaps? Groups that use technology for their own group to fight the other groups, if the predators vs the prey forms a tribal culture, I would have to know the details.



The preds hunt prey for food and the prey strike back in revenge but there are times when the strikes can get out of hand which has resulted in many species becoming extinct in the past. A covenant was enacted 1000s of years ago in order to stop the elimination of the remaining species.

The link below gives a brief description of Terradyne:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11025310/


----------

